# Folding rocking chair



## EM3 (Sep 12, 2011)

With simple skills I need simple plans for a folding rocking chair for outside. Cheap is good but free is best. I have looked but came up empty. Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

EM3 said:


> With simple skills I need simple plans for a folding rocking chair for outside. Cheap is good but free is best. I have looked but came up empty. Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks


I can only give you a picture that will make you think more.
It folds sideways so it's unique. 
Now you just got *me *thinking about how to use wood instead of leather with the sideways design :furious:. I need a drink.:thumbsup:
http://www.costarica-spirits.com/shop/contents/en-us/d3_rockingchaircostarica.html


----------

